# The Crew Beta startet nicht "Ubiservices authentication failed for tecnical reason"



## PcGamer512 (25. Juli 2014)

Hoffe mir kann jemand bei diesem PRoblem helfen habe keine Lösung gefunden.
Habe eben das spiel fertig geladen und wollte es nun spielen bzw testen.
Sobald da steht press any button to play drücke ich zb Enter und dann kommt nur "Ubiservices authentication failed for tecnical reason"
Woran liegt das habe es schon zichmal neugestartet bringt alles aber nichts und sobald ich das game per task manager beenden will kommei hc ins game wo ich strecken etc auswählen kann aber 3sec später beendet sich dann wegen task manager das programm.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juli 2014)

Sowas gehört ins Beta Forum bei Ubisoft.

Kann man eh nix machen ausser warten und später probieren. Passiert halt.


----------



## PcGamer512 (25. Juli 2014)

ja da kann mir keiner helfen darum frage ich hier ist ja nicht verboten oder?


----------



## marko597710 (25. Juli 2014)

Ich wahr noch trin oder der Server ist es mal wieder


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. Juli 2014)

so grad nochmal versucht es geht immer noch nicht wie schon seit 3 tagen.
Treiber sind alle aktuell.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2014)

Im Beta Forum konnte keiner helfen ? Is das Problem da bekannt ?


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

Gestern um 21 Uhr war der "Crash Test", lag vielleicht daran.
Hattest Du diese Probleme ständig (auch heute)?

Die Beta ist ja jetzt offiziell vorbei.


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. Juli 2014)

ohh
habe erst vor 3 tagen den key bekommen und schon vorbei natoll umsonst 15gb gedownloaded.
habe das problem immer noch.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> ohh
> habe erst vor 3 tagen den key bekommen und schon vorbei natoll umsonst 15gb gedownloaded.
> habe das problem immer noch.


 
Die Beta endete um 14 Uhr.

Es kann sein dass es am Ende Serverprobleme gab, ich habe heute nicht gespielt.


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. Juli 2014)

danke für die info


----------



## Galford (26. Juli 2014)

Bei mir lief alles in der letzte Stunde normal (13-14 Uhr).


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2014)

Lief heute bis Ende ohne Probleme.


----------

